# Post you awesome pics here



## Owl-99

Towards Solar Maximum -- Our sun enters a period of maximum activity every 11 years, with its chromosphere showing prominences, flares and sunspots. This high-resolution, full solar disk in hydrogen alpha light was captured by Peter Ward and shows all of these dynamics within the solar atmosphere.


----------



## millenniumman75

bigblue38 said:


> Towards Solar Maximum -- Our sun enters a period of maximum activity every 11 years, with its chromosphere showing prominences, flares and sunspots. This high-resolution, full solar disk in hydrogen alpha light was captured by Peter Ward and shows all of these dynamics within the solar atmosphere.


The picture isn't appearing for me. :stu


----------



## Owl-99

Towards Solar Maximum -- Our sun enters a period of maximum activity every 11 years, with its chromosphere showing prominences, flares and sunspots. This high-resolution, full solar disk in hydrogen alpha light was captured by Peter Ward and shows all of these dynamics within the solar atmosphere.

Can you see it know ?


----------



## Canucklehead

The sun is gorgeous 

No wonder the ancients worshiped it.  

Giver of light, bringer of peace.


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey

Each panel shows the eruption in a different wavelength of extreme ultraviolet light. By comparing the colors, which trace different temperatures and densities of solar plasma, researchers can learn more about the dynamics of filaments--and maybe one day to predict when they will erupt.​ The blast hurled a coronal mass ejection (CME) not-quite-directly toward Earth. A glancing blow from the cloud on Sept. 3rd set in motion the current spate of geomagnetic storms. *Solar Flare alerts:* text, phone.​​


----------



## Owl-99




----------



## Owl-99




----------



## ugh1979

Coral sand magnified 100x


----------



## ugh1979

Some funny science photos here: http://www.fullpunch.com/random/in-the-world-of-science-10-facts.html/


----------



## ugh1979

Make sure you have sound before you watch this:






Crazy sounds!


----------



## ugh1979




----------



## Brasilia




----------



## ugh1979

This is what I imagine the multiverse to look like if it could be in 3D:


----------



## ugh1979




----------



## nullptr

Ancient libyan-roman city.


----------



## Arthur Dent

I just saw it at some uncle's farm, I wish I knew which species it's from.


----------



## nullptr




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## nullptr




----------



## IdontMind

^super cute


----------



## Owl-99




----------



## NeuromorPhish




----------



## saltyleaf

thatll be trees covered in spiderwebs in pakistan #NOPE









and my favorite pink polka dot gecko


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Snow in Atacama desert:










Salar De Uyuni, Bolivia:



















Tunnel of love, Ukraine:










Giants Causeway, Northern Ireland:










Interesting Coral:










Bioluminescent Fungi:










and this last one is a video because it's difficult to convey how amazing this is with just images. The Monarch Butterfly Biosphere Reserve in Mexico:






and in case that video is blocked in some Countries (because the BBC have a knack for doing that ¬_¬):


----------



## Jcgrey

Candle in the Dark 
Saturn's rings cut across an eerie scene that is ruled by Titan's luminous crescent and globe-encircling haze, broken by the small moon Enceladus, whose icy jets are dimly visible at its south pole. North is up.

The scattered light around planet-sized Titan (5,150 kilometers, or 3,200 miles across) makes the moon's solid surface visible in silhouette. Enceladus (505 kilometers, or 314 miles across) enjoys far clearer skies than its giant sibling moon.

This view shows the unlit side of Saturn's rings.

The image was taken in visible red light with the Cassini spacecraft narrow-angle camera on June 10, 2006 at a distance of approximately 3.9 million kilometers (2.4 million miles) from Enceladus and 5.3 million kilometers (3.3 million miles) from Titan. The view was obtained at a Sun-moon-spacecraft, or phase, angle of about 160 degrees relative to both moons. Image scale is 23 kilometers (15 miles) per pixel on Enceladus and 32 kilometers (20 miles) on Titan.


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## markwalters2

BlackWinterBeauty said:


>


Looks like someone's pee wee.


----------



## nullptr

This is white sands, it's around 100 miles from where I live it's actually really pretty considering it's miles of endless white sand dunes in person though it still looks pretty great compared to the desert around. Also another interesting fact is next to it is trinity site where the first atomic bomb was detonated.

here it is from space










Oh I love this one


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

Turkish Angora, only the best cat in existence.


----------



## shadeguy




----------



## Owl-99

Tasmania


----------



## Owl-99

Bicheno blowhole


----------



## Azazello

Arthur Dent said:


> I just saw it at some uncle's farm, I wish I knew which species it's from.


This looks like the Orchard Spider, Leucauge venusta - http://www.spiders.us/species/leucauge-venusta/

Fun fact from the above website regarding the meaning of the name:

"The genus name Leucauge is Greek for "with a bright gleam," and it is actually the only spider name created by Charles Darwin himself (Cameron 2005). The specific epithet, venusta, is Latin for charming, elegant, or beautiful."

You were in a presence of a minor celebrity, my friend


----------



## beli mawr

*Explanation: * Sprawling across almost 200 light-years, emission nebula IC 1805 is a mix of glowing interstellar gas and dark dust clouds about 7,500 light-years away in the Perseus spiral arm of our galaxy. Stars were born in this region whose nickname, the Heart Nebula, derives from its Valentine's-Day-appropriate shape.










*xplanation: * Billions of years from now, only one of these two galaxies will remain. Until then, spiral galaxies NGC 2207 and IC 2163 will slowly pull each other apart, creating tides of matter, sheets of shocked gas, lanes of dark dust, bursts of star formation, and streams of cast-away stars.

Source: apod.nasa.gov

It's believed that our own galaxy will merge with our neihbor the Andromeda galaxy and it will look as above. Gravity will keep most stars from colliding with each other, although by that point it's believed our own sun will have become a red dwarf and life on our planet will have come to an end.


----------



## MrKappa

Golden Hat... 4 of them scattered and buried under the earth deliberately during the bronze age, before the Roman occupation and subsequent slaughter of the Druids. Could be the Druids.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_hat










A mysterious map that surveyed the languages of the Native Americans shortly following colonization.

A missing piece of American history? Did imported Africans clear out the Aboriginal tribes?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indigenous_languages_of_the_Americas


----------



## Yer Blues

Crocoduck from Freethoughtpedia.com keeps going extinct.


----------



## bottleofblues

galacticsenator said:


>


Wow thats a cool pic, looks like another world with the aurora


----------

